# Hi from New Zealand!



## sophier (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys

I've been lurking for a few weeks now and thought I'd better introduce myself already haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I am constantly amazed by the talent shown in this forum, and have realised I have a lot to learn! Perhaps one day I will post a fotd...... one day 


Keep up the great work everyone, I always look forward to seeing the great looks you guys come up with


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2010)




----------



## bittuh glittuh (May 14, 2010)

Welcome! Can't wait to see your work!!!


----------



## littlepickle (May 14, 2010)

Welcome, fellow kiwi!


----------



## Purple (May 14, 2010)




----------



## vintageroses (May 14, 2010)




----------



## nettiepoo (May 14, 2010)

Welcome..I noticed your from New Zeland..any chance you have met any of the cast or crew from SPARTACUS?   My fave **blushes**
Sorry, I had to ask.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 14, 2010)

Hi & Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't mustered up the courage to post a fotd yet. Like you said, one day...


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)




----------



## sophier (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_Welcome..I noticed your from New Zeland..any chance you have met any of the cast or crew from SPARTACUS?   My fave **blushes**
Sorry, I had to ask.



_

 


Hey 

No I haven't sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. I haven't seen the series but I had a look on imdb - looks pretty cool. It didn't have much publicity here as far as I'm aware...  unlike Lord of The Rings. I think everybody here knew someone who was an extra in those movies


----------



## sophier (May 15, 2010)

Thanks all for the welcomes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and littlepickles, great to hear from a fellow Kiwi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





xx


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 17, 2010)

Kia Ora from another Kiwi


----------



## xFlossy (May 17, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra =)


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi dear!!


----------

